# pakiety virtual

## Xywa

Witam,

Czy mógłby mi  ktoś wyjaśnić co to są i do czego służą pakiety virtual?

Przykładowo od dłuższego czasu używam ffmpeg:

 *Quote:*   

>  media-video/ffmpeg
> 
>       Latest version available: 0.10.2
> 
>       Latest version installed: 0.10.2
> ...

 

Dziś podczas emerge -puDN world okazało się że będe miał update ffmpeg ale z pakietu virtual:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -puDN world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> *  virtual/ffmpeg
> 
>       Latest version available: 0.10.2-r1
> 
>       Latest version installed: 0.6.90
> ...

 

----------

## SlashBeast

masz np. virtual/editor, ktory zawiera w sobie kilka edytorow, chodzi o to, ze np. sudo i jego visudo wymaga jakiegos edytora do otwarcia do edycji konfiga, no to edytor potrzebny, ale nie wymuszaja ktory konkretny.

znowu z virtual/ffmpeg jest tak, ze jest i media-video/ffmpeg i media-video/libav, ten drugi to fork, z duza iloscia poprawek i ulepszen, nie moga byc oba naraz zainstalowane gdyz oba zawieraja te same liby, natomiast np. mplayer wymaga jego libow do dzialania, tak wiec depend ustawia sie na virtual, jak masz libav lub ffmpeg - zaleznosc spelniona.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> znowu z virtual/ffmpeg jest tak, ze jest i media-video/ffmpeg i media-video/libav, ten drugi to fork, z duza iloscia poprawek i ulepszen, nie moga byc oba naraz zainstalowane gdyz oba zawieraja te same liby, natomiast np. mplayer wymaga jego libow do dzialania, tak wiec depend ustawia sie na virtual, jak masz libav lub ffmpeg - zaleznosc spelniona.

 

Czyli podsumowując, jeżeli uzywam kdenlife, który używa ffmpeg, to której wersji ffmpeg używałem dotychczas jeżeli miałem ffmpeg 10.0.2 i virtual/ffmpeg 0.6.90? Pytam bo przykładowo zgłaszając błąd na buglistę kdenlive, jest pytanie o wersję ffmpeg jakiej używam i ja podawałem 10.0.2 - a być może powinienem podać numeracje z virtual?

Dlaczegó numeracja virtual a 'normalnego' pakietu się różni? Jest jakiś szersze info na ten temat?

----------

## Pryka

Dobrą wersję podawałeś.

virtual to nic innego jak kilka metadanych, a numeracja bierze się pewnie od zmian jakie w nich zachodzą i nie ma większego związku z normalnymi paczkami.

----------

